# oaa`s 3-d provincial



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

while we're patting the club on then back, this was my first time shooting in that area! or at that level for that matter! i think the course was incredible!! very challenging both for shooting and for the hike! lol as far as im concerned this is an event that will be premarked on my calendar for years to come! and i will make a little extra effort to make the trip north for the shoots there!

thank you again to the club!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

I too enjoyed the event, the course was definitely challenging, and great job by the club going through such effort to change things up on day two. also I had a ton of fun with my group, seroius shooting but lots of laughs, and great to be in the company of people who encourage you to do your best and stay focused eaven though they are your competition. looking forward to ted shoot.


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a great time!! Outstanding course!! It was one of those courses you just can't practice for up and down long tunnel shots !! The organizers did a great job. I will go again.

Cheers Mark Guelph.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

This was my first time shooting at this club and at that level. Very humbling, awesome challenge and extremely fun. I think the club did an amazing job with the course and running of the event. I think this course will be an annual event as well as the series.

Great job and thanks for an awesome weekend of shooting.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

As most of you know, I don't shoot much 3-d anymore. But I have shot a lot in the past 31 years. I have shot some really great courses, but this was one of the most challenging, interesting, and fair courses I have ever been to. It is fair to say I haven't ever shot a better one. 

Congratulations to all the organizers. It appeared to be run and set up by about half a dozen dedicated members. I know that this would be a tough task as you saw from the placement of the targets. Not easily accessible by ATV on all of them. My hats off to you! Great job by all. 

Chris


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Can someone from the club please send the results to the OAA so they can be posted to the web? Thanks.


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

*scores*

Do we think OAA is trying to compete with Seaway shoot for slowest reporting of scores? Come on guys!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

actually oaa has asked for scores from club or some one .... as part of a triple crown ..... some body should have them .. right....


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

Great shoot! Great course! Let's keep the whole experience great! Come on OAA post the scores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I just got the paper copy of the scores and will put them in a spreadsheet and send them to the OAA tomorrow

Don


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Don. I understand people want to see ther scores on the internet....but we do understand that you have a job.....Wife and Kids, Home renos, stc., etc., etc....going on.

If they want to see them so badly......they could always have taken a pen and pencil and jotted them down.

Great job on the shoot. Thanks to you and all of your peers for putting on one of the best, and might I say, most challenging shoots in years.

Kudos!!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> As most of you know, I don't shoot much 3-d anymore. But I have shot a lot in the past 31 years. I have shot some really great courses, but this was one of the most challenging, interesting, and fair courses I have ever been to. It is fair to say I haven't ever shot a better one.
> 
> Congratulations to all the organizers. It appeared to be run and set up by about half a dozen dedicated members. I know that this would be a tough task as you saw from the placement of the targets. Not easily accessible by ATV on all of them. My hats off to you! Great job by all.
> 
> Chris


 X2 :thumb:

Great shoot.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary Results are up. 

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1226&Itemid=238


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

adam thanks


----------

